# fog juice



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

is fog juice all the same? or is there a better one that makes more fog oz. for oz. ....better for the fogger or what .....is it worth the extra money?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes there is a difference.
Quality fog juice will make better fog.
so, saying that, you can take a cheaper fogger and have it produce a better effect, but I still like my commercial units over all.

Jeff


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Who ever makes for Chauvet is pretty good, but I still like my VEI stuff.

I've got a fogger that puts out 20,000 cubic foot dude, wicked.....
I use this for outdoors, if the wind is stable. but man it sucks the juice..........

Jeff


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's the best I can do right now.
But by next weekend I'll have a distrib. on their products, so we'll see.

Jeff


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Absolutly!
That unit Kicks Ass!!!!

Abit pricey, but dude, hold on to your shorts!!!

Jeff


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Since the weather has such an effect (aka wind) on how well the fog does,can buying the premo juice make that much differance. Is it really worth spending the extra money to gain the extra fog on a very random result.
Now if the good stuff stayed in place even in the wind, it would be worth every penny.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

kryptonoff said:


> interesting ..........also is that Chauvet juice safe to breath and all .....wont have respitory probs?


Not sure, I got it by accident, though it worked very well.

Jeff


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It will make a difference.
You'll just have more fog blowing down the street 

Wind is the biggest killer in uncontrolled areas....

Jeff


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

If your coming to IS, Ill bring some good stuff with me. $23 a gal, WoW!

I don't sell it off the site anymore, just to expensive to ship anymore

Jeff


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hopefully next year!

Jeff


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

wow as in expensive or cheap?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

kryptonoff said:


> wow as in expensive or cheap?


Yeah, WoW! as in expensive!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

So Jeff you're saying $23 a gallon is expensive? What's the good stuff cost? 

Merlin (TQO)


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

merlin ive been thinking that all day today also...well i thought i was talking about the good stuff at23 bucks a gallon......the Chauvet stuff


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Merlin (The Quiet One) said:


> So Jeff you're saying $23 a gallon is expensive? What's the good stuff cost?
> 
> Merlin (TQO)


I'll have to check on that. I haven't sold any in about 2 yrs.
It was getting to expensive to ship.
I'll have more info after next week.

Jeff


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

I've always used whatever K-Mart,etc type stores carried. Since the fog is usually blown away by the wind quickly and it isn't in a confined area I haven't had a concern with anyone being in the fog. Anyway, usually these are around $10 for a quart of juice. I stock up after Halloween and have friends who will pick it up for me if they find it on sale. I also have the cheapie fog machines but the suffice for once a year use.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree with that. Remember you are only using it for a few days at most, and not the once a week or more that a DJ or some other special effect operation might. I got a 700wt unite on ebay for $25 and the juice at Walmart for about six bucks a quart. So, if your making your living at this fine, go top end. Other wise why spend the big money on something you cant use if the wind blows that night.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Foggers and fog juice.......the eternal debate goes on. I have a VEI fogger which I love, and I have half a dozen cheapos that I love also. If I was starting over, I'd buy nothing other than the Under $20 cheap ones. they put out just as much fog, for less cost, and depending on who you're talking to, are just as reliable. I've never considered buying "custom" fog juice. I buy mine for $14.99 a gallon at Party City, it works in all foggers, and does just fine.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

But Vlad,
If you can get a premium juice for the same price or a little more, wouldn't you buy that?

Jeff


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

To tell the truth Jeff, I'm not well enough informed to know. I know that the special low lying fog fluids don't really stay any lower than any other chilled fog, they're just made to dissipate before they rise. I haven't heard of any fog juice that people have said produce a thicker fog. I tend to think that thicker fog is produced by well running and clean foggers. Ones whose pumps are good, whose nozzles are clean, and whose heating elements are operating at the proper temps.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I've found that the cheaper juice seems to be "watered down".
The Better fluid lets my cheaper machines run longer before recyling and produces a better thicker fog.
This is just from my expriements, since I sell this stuff.
But to each there own, as it would be.

Jeff


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

As to the question, yes, if the supposedly better stuff were close enough in price, I'd try it to see for myself.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Frightener have you purchased from Gecko yet? its were we get ALL of our fluids and they are local to me within 20 miles, super high density, long lasting and most likely the best price youll ever find for Fluid..........
on a side note, during FRIGHTFEST they had a FOG OFF one of my buddies brought a 3000 watt fogger and was using Shipwreck productions Flavored fog concentrate fluid......MMMMMMMMMMMM tasty


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Flavored? You can drink it?


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

MMMMMMMMM MMMMMMMMMMMM BLECH! suppose I should have said scented, smellls like koolaid taste like crap!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Bodybagging said:


> Frightener have you purchased from Gecko yet? its were we get ALL of our fluids and they are local to me within 20 miles, super high density, long lasting and most likely the best price youll ever find for Fluid..........


Funny you mention them, they went out of business last year.
I'll be picking up the MI Distributorship from VEI. And yes, the juice is good, been using it for 5 years now. I love VEI products!!!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo NOT GECKO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I loved them lil guys


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

For real, but good for me


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Jeff, I did'nt see a price for the fog juice at your site. Also have you ever used those contact lens yourself. I dont use contacts and was not sure if it could be a problem.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, I have 2 pairs of the Theatrical lenses.
I have had someone buy a pair of the custom lenses and has a hard time wearing them. I also spoke with another gentlemen this weekend. He also said that he had to get used to the custom lenses. They are a little thicker then the theatrical lenses.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

I bought my VEI V-950 fogger from Gecko last year. Great fogger! They had a good price ($229 + shipping). Too bad they went out of business. I bought my fog juice from coolstuffcheap.com. They sell a case of four gallons of VEI fog juice (FJ-1) for $60 plus shipping. If I remember correctly, shipping was cheap (~$10) since they shipped out of Massachusetts (which is where I live). Doing the rough numbers, I paid ~$17 per gallon. That's cheaper than the $6 per quart Walmart stuff. I used about a gallon of fog juice last year. I've never used anything other than the VEI stuff, so I can't comment on the quality of any other fog juice. All I know is that my fogger put out a ton of fog. Everyone loved it.


----------

